# info on skin care for chinese crested dog



## ruby8125 (Jun 4, 2008)

hi there can anyone help me. i have a chinese crested hairy hairless girl. 11 months old. i have tried so hard with her skin care but the blackheads just keep on coming. i have been on the crested forum but its not in england so all the things they suggest are things we cant get hold of.just like my reptiles there is so much info that differs so much its hard to take it all in. has anyone got a routine that works for them let me know


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ruby8125 said:


> hi there can anyone help me. i have a chinese crested hairy hairless girl. 11 months old. i have tried so hard with her skin care but the blackheads just keep on coming. i have been on the crested forum but its not in england so all the things they suggest are things we cant get hold of.just like my reptiles there is so much info that differs so much its hard to take it all in. has anyone got a routine that works for them let me know


 

Not sure about hairless dogs but my Don Sphynx cat gets blackheads on his tail that get infected. I got told to use deep cleansing wipes(same as for humans) and they work wonders


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

for my cats that get greasy spotty tails i use oxy 10 daily face wash for scabby teenagers, works a treat.

how often are you bathing your crestie? 
think mt bros has a weekly bath and has moisturiser on afterwards, keeps his skin nice.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

My rescue girl has awful skin - she's a hairy hairless and the closer she is trimmed, the less blackheads she seems to get (I guess more air to the skin?)

Is your dog in jumpers / jammies? Breathable materials (cotton) make such a difference.

The best thing I've found by a long way is a 'clear skin' teatree roll on with witchhazel which is from Asda, though I think it does depend on the individual dog. Seems like commercially formulated human spot treatments are generally effective?

Acqueous cream is great for dry areas if you need moisturiser.

Like Shell I use skin wipes if she's a bit greasy, and a bath probably about once a week. 

I think the biggest change has been feeding my dog on a natural meat & bones diet but this doesn't suit everyone by any means though it has worked for us.


----------



## kevatpl (Feb 26, 2011)

*DERMagic*

We had severe skin problems with one of our hounds - the vets couldn't get to the bottom of it. We found great stuff, DERMagic, online but only in America.

Finally found somewhere in UK we can get it. 

Dog Skin Care

It worked fantastically well for us. Hope it works for you if you try it

:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ruby8125 said:


> *i have a chinese crested hairy hairless girl. 11 months old*.



That statement kind of contradicts itself :whistling2:. You can't have a hairy hairless, it is either hairy or not :2thumb:. Is it a Chinese Crested or a Powder Puff?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> That statement kind of contradicts itself :whistling2:. You can't have a hairy hairless, it is either hairy or not :2thumb:. Is it a Chinese Crested or a Powder Puff?


 
It seems you can have a hairy hairless Chinese crested dog, Chinese crested


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> It seems you can have a hairy hairless Chinese crested dog, Chinese crested



Yes i know, you get the Chinese Crested (hairless, which has very little hair) which is the most common one you see & you then get the powder puff (which has hair). You can't get a hairy hairless it is either one or the other (hairless or Powder Puff :2thumb:, you can't have a hairless powder puff).


Here's some pics......... http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/s...00000C0122BC37757B3C82F88F2CC59769FD31F7CA0AB


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Yes i know, you get the Chinese Crested (hairless, which has very little hair) which is the most common one you see & you then get the powder puff (which has hair). You can't get a hairy hairless it is either one or the other (hairless or Powder Puff :2thumb:, you can't have a hairless powder puff).


 
:lol2: This is what it says on the link, so its classed as a hairless that has hair, to confusing for me.

*The only way you can distinguish between a powderpuff and a hairy hairless pup is by checking the number of coats. The powderpuff has two coats of fur whereas the hairless has only a single layer*


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: This is what it says on the link, so its classed as a hairless that has hair, to confusing for me.
> 
> *The only way you can distinguish between a powderpuff and a hairy hairless pup is by checking the number of coats. The powderpuff has two coats of fur whereas the hairless has only a single layer*



Check out the picture link i added as you posted :2thumb:. The pics are on the Kennel Club website (the only website that really matters as it has the breed standards on there).


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Yes i know, you get the Chinese Crested (hairless, which has very little hair) which is the most common one you see & you then get the powder puff (which has hair). You can't get a hairy hairless it is either one or the other (hairless or Powder Puff :2thumb:, you can't have a hairless powder puff).
> 
> 
> Here's some pics......... Picture Search - Chinese Crested â€¢ The Kennel Club


yes u can get a hairy hairless, there the ones u shave then they get the long pony like mane, the ones u dont need 2 shave are called true hairless.

u tell if a dog is a puff or a hairless by its teeth not its fur


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes you can get hairy hairless, true hairless and powderpuffs , Nancy furthest from the fence in this photo is a hairy hairless.










Regarding skin care, I would try weekly baths using ex foliating glove or scrunchy and hibiscrub, every other day in between use a cleanser if skin gets dry use E45 lotion I prefer than creams


----------

